# Tal dit, tal fet...



## Anna Più

Hola amics,
Com traduíríeu al català l'expressió castellana "del dicho al hecho hay un trecho"?

Hi rumiava i només se m'acut negant la frase "tal dit,tal fet". 
"Això no és tal dit, tal fet"... però em sona terriblement forçada .... 
Què hi dieu?

Gràcies i bon any! 
A+


----------



## Laia

Ho sento, tot el que em ve al cap és terrible... jeje (del dit al fet hi ha un tros  )

D'altra banda, negant és més fàcil...
"això no és dit i fet", "això no és bufar i fer ampolles"...
no sé

Bon any


----------



## Roi Marphille

uf...
jo diria "hi ha un bon tros del dit al fet". 
Anna Più, la teva frase: "_Això no és tal dit, tal fet_"... la veig correcta però no la veig que tradueixi la castellana en sí. La frase original posa èmfasi en que falta molt per acomplir el què es diu...ara, la que proposes com a traducció al català vol dir més o menys el mateix...ai..m'estic liant?


----------



## Mei

Vols dir? 

Jo entenc "Dit i fet" com fer una cosa "en un tancar i obrir d'ulls" és a dir fàcil i ràpid.

Y "Del dicho al hecho hay un trecho" entenc que pots dir el què vulguis però ho has de complir i no és fàcil.

Encara estic buscant un equivalent al català... sense gaire sort de moment....


Mei


----------



## Laia

Mei said:
			
		

> Vols dir?
> 
> Jo entenc "Dit i fet" com fer una cosa "en un tancar i obrir d'ulls" és a dir fàcil i ràpid.


 
sí, per això ho negàvem (això *no* és dit i fet)... en un intent de convertir-ne el significat en tot el contrari... jeje... _chapuzas_...


----------



## Mei

Laia said:
			
		

> sí, per això ho negàvem (això *no* és dit i fet)... en un intent de convertir-ne el significat en tot el contrari... jeje... _chapuzas_...


 
Ups, ok!


----------



## Samaruc

De prometre a complir, n'hi ha molt a dir.

Salut!


----------



## Mei

Samaruc said:
			
		

> De prometre a complir, n'hi ha molt a dir.
> 
> Salut!


 
Ja! Gràcies Samaruc!

Mei


----------



## Anna Più

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> uf...
> jo diria "hi ha un bon tros del dit al fet".
> Anna Più, la teva frase: "_Això no és tal dit, tal fet_"... la veig correcta però no la veig que tradueixi la castellana en sí. La frase original posa èmfasi en que *falta molt per acomplir* el què es diu...ara, la que proposes com a traducció al català vol dir més o menys el mateix...ai..m'estic liant?


 
Ei!
Samaruc: dit i fet...i com sempre, l'encertes!
_*De prometre a complir, n'hi ha molt a dir, *_ posa aquest èmfasi que falta molt per complir a què et referies, Roi.
Jo no l'havia sentit mai, però defineix el concepte i tradueix molt bé l'intenció de la frase castellana, no us sembla? 
Des d'Osona jo diria _*De prometre a complir, hi ha molt a dir*_... 
Apa,
Gràcies a tothom! 
A+


----------



## ampurdan

I què us sembla: "del dit al fet, hi ha un tret", és a dir, la distància que recorre una bala en ser disparada?


----------



## Anna Più

ampurdan said:
			
		

> I què us sembla: "del dit al fet, hi ha un tret", és a dir, la distància que recorre una bala en ser disparada?


 
Hola Ampurdan,
És de collita pròpia? em sembla divertida , però una bala viatja ràpid... oi? no sé, a mi em suggereix més aquesta idea de rapidesa... no sé a la resta...
Salut!
A+


----------



## Roi Marphille

jo crec que l'amic Samaruc l'ha clavada...mmm...però a tot estiraaaaaar, qui no coneix?: *no diguis blat que no sigui al sac i ben lligat*!  
no és una traducció literal però hi té a veure no?  wink wink


----------



## Anna Più

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> jo crec que l'amic Samaruc l'ha clavada...mmm...però a tot estiraaaaaar, qui no coneix?: *no diguis blat que no sigui al sac i ben lligat*!
> no és una traducció literal però hi té a veure no?  wink wink


 
Ei Roi,
I tant que hi té a veure! 
Potser aquesta fa més èmfasi a la prudència i l'altra a la paciència?  
A reveure,
A+


----------



## ampurdan

Anna Più said:
			
		

> Hola Ampurdan,
> És de collita pròpia? em sembla divertida , però una bala viatja ràpid... oi? no sé, a mi em suggereix més aquesta idea de rapidesa... no sé a la resta...
> Salut!
> A+


 
Sí, l'acabo de collir del meu hortet, on la vaig plantar ja fa temps, quan pensava per mi com podria traduir la dita castellana .


----------



## Anna Più

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Sí, l'acabo de collir del meu hortet, on la vaig plantar ja fa temps, quan pensava per mi com podria traduir la dita castellana .


 
Ei,
Doncs gràcies per l'esforç!
Ja la regaré (vull dir que ja la diré de tant en tant, tot sigui per estirar la llengua! )
Apa,
Salut!
A+


----------



## Xiscomx

Jo dic i de petit encara sent sentenciar a mumareta:
—Del fet al dit, hi ha molt de camí fallit.


----------

